# Are my balloon mollies pregnant? When are they going to drop?



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

I only have 1 male in my tank I got yesterday. I have 6 females but one of them already had her babies and she only had 2. So here are a few picture of my other 5 females.


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Can you also tell me which one is pregnant?


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is my 6th female emily. I don't think she is pregnant. I am pretty sure she had the two because she was a bit bigger when I got her and she was hiding my plants and was aggressive.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They all look pregnant. They should all have fry in at least a weeks. Are they balloon mollies? Cuz balloons always have huge stomachs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> They all look pregnant. They should all have fry in at least a weeks. Are they balloon mollies? Cuz balloons always have huge stomachs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah they are balloon mollies but I found 2 babies in my tank from one of them


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

I got them 3 days ago at petsmart.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Could they be guppy fry?

But if they are molly fry the one in the 2nd pic to the left. Looks like she may of gave birth to them. Cuz she has no gravid spot at all. Same with the fourth pic with that female. Are they the same fish?

The last one looks the most pregnant IMO. The reason she was hiding was most likely cuz she was going to give birth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes she is the same fish  unless you are talking about the one in the fourth pic where her behind is faced toward the camera then no  and I don't think it is guppy fry because the fry is a to big for the guppy and my female guppies were so skinny.she/he is only 2-3 days old.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya it is the same one than.

Do you still have these fish in the breeder box?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nope I took them out.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya that is definitely one of the mollies. It was most likely the that one i told you. But you never know for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Emily is back in the plants


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

She looks like she is going to pop some out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok I put her back into the breeding box! Thanks for your help


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would not do the breeder box. It is very stressful on the fish. Breeder nets are a little bit better, and just throw a lot of plants in it. It wont get as stressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No problem. But im not a livebearer specialist. In fact i really dont like them. But hopefully some one else will come in and put their knowledge in. 

I have breed platies and guppies. But never mollies, nor have I ever had one so, im not 100% sure on what i am saying. Just if that was a platy, than it most likely is trying to get away from everything neither to give birth or is relaxing from giving birth. Plus she doesnt look like she just gave birth so she must be getting ready,,,,,, i guess...

Or she could be a very fat balloon...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

